# caad10-5 components weight



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, I ordered caad10-5 , it will come 1 month later. I am thinking to change stem and handlebar, do you know c3 stem and c3 compact handlebar howmuch are those weight ? 
and What is it standart complete bike weight for compact caad10-5 .
Thanks very much, Alp


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

On one of the forums I saw a listing of the 2011 line-up and their respective 56cm (painted frame) weights. The CAAD 10-5 was listed at 8.3 kgs. Its the internet so who knows. 

As far as the individual components, e-mail cannondale, they can help.


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine was a little over 17lbs. when I brought it home.


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks very much good weight for alu with 105 system, I think c3 stem is not much heavy app. 140 gr. but I am not sure about c3 compact handlebar some people say about 290-300 gr. 
If someone knows its weight , I wanna learn it,
Thanks again.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I think in an issue of Velonews, it has the weight of the 5700 at 2600gr.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

sponger78 said:


> Mine was a little over 17lbs. when I brought it home.


What size?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

alp aslan said:


> thanks very much good weight for alu with 105 system, I think c3 stem is not much heavy app. 140 gr. but I am not sure about c3 compact handlebar some people say about 290-300 gr.
> If someone knows its weight , I wanna learn it,
> Thanks again.


The weights will depend on the frame size and the crank you chose. Is it a compact or a standard double and what size?


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

Compact 170mm crankset, frame size : 50,
thanks very much


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

I found some info from asia site


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

From my SuperSix Three








44cm wide








110mm long


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally we found weight of these parts, thanks very much.


----------

